# MCBA HAWAII BUILDS



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

Recently MCBA invited me and a couple of my homies here in Hawaii, *TIME MACHINE* and *mista gonzo *to join MCBA and be their new Hawaii chapter.....


You all kno me as *rollinoldskoo* here.... My real name is Gilbert Rodrigues Jr. and I'm born and raised here in Hawaii.... I'm married and i got a son who just turned 3 and is a full-blown car nut already :biggrin: I'll be turning 27 next month so that will make it almost 20 years since i first got my hands into building models... As you all know, i'm a heavy builder.... I might not finish a lot of project (someday i will get to them) but NOBODY can say i'm not a builder.... 

IF ANYONE GOT ANY QUESTIONS ABOUT MY BUILDS FEEL FREE TO ASK.... WANNA KNOW HOW I DID IT????? ASK ME..... WHERE DID I GET IT????????? ASK ME..... I'm always willin to share.....

I'll let my homies introduce themselves....

Here's some pics of my completed stuff i have to show....


1961 Chevrolet Impala convertable


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Cmon Rollin I know u got more than 1 Completed!


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 28 2007, 09:53 PM~9104025
> *Cmon Rollin I know u got more than 1 Completed!
> *


stopped building awhile back.. but been looking into getting restarted :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee+Oct 28 2007, 07:53 PM~9104025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do it..... they got a lot more nice kits and wheels avaiable than when i started.... even the prices got better..... pegasus or hoppin hydros wheels used to be $15 and they're nowhere as good or nice as the new stuff retailin at $9.99 even walmart carries good stuff at decent prices and there's always http://www.ebay.com  

here's my 1970 Impala vert.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: rollinoldskoo, *mista_gonzo*, zbstr90222

i see you lookin.....  post them up homie..... call me if u need help.....


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

No worries bro, I'll chime in when I get my cam charged!


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Heres some of my older builds, some of you have seen them, maybe some hasn't but here goes..... Love to build lolo's and some European cars as well!!! Got alot of other projects ready to go, will post in the next few days!!! Gonz


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

LOOKIN GOOD !!!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

NICE rides!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

picked it up from the hobby shop this afternoon after placing second in the curbside division..... 














and then my son got to it.........


































:tears: :tears:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

ooooo what happened


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

nice ass rides guys keep the pics comin :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Lookin good M.C.B.A :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Love those Volkswagen's Keep up the VW love.... :nicoderm:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin good guys!

Hey rollin, sorry to see that happen to the Cutty. Gotta love those kids!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 29 2007, 08:57 AM~9105148
> *Lookin good guys!
> 
> Hey rollin, sorry to see that happen to the Cutty. Gotta love those kids!
> *


x2

lets see some more.....


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

picked it up from the hobby shop this afternoon after placing second in the curbside division..... 
and then my son got to it.........


































:tears: :tears:
[/quote]


:0


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Oct 28 2007, 10:20 PM~9104150
> *No worries bro, I'll chime in when I get my cam charged!
> *


Sup Gonzo,

Congrates on the last show... Need a photo shoot for BLUE MAGIC

Nice werk on that build!

:biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Hawaii Gettin Down! :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Oct 29 2007, 03:04 PM~9108219
> *
> 
> Sup Gonzo,
> ...




You inspired me to build a replica. I still have the 4x6 pic as well that I need to return to it's owner. Yeah bro, I'm down for a shoot. So when are you gonna start posting your builds?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Oct 29 2007, 05:28 PM~9110792
> *You inspired me to build a replica. I still have the 4x6 pic as well that I need to return to it's owner. Yeah bro, I'm down for a shoot. So when are you gonna start posting your builds?*



:biggrin: :biggrin: exactly.......


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Wilson (timeless) "Blue Magic"








Blue 61 from Hawaii Elite c.c.








Picture of actual car








My next project....








My showcase. Need to clear out the bottom shelf to make way for more builds!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

got pics of the Vee dubs


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Oct 29 2007, 07:59 PM~9110984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, you've built a lot of cars too huh. :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jan 13 2007, 09:12 AM~6977835
> *Here is a quick build 79 Monte did.  Nothing Fancy since it's a Promo
> 
> 
> ...


found one.... i'll keep looking.....


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 29 2007, 07:34 PM~9110818
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  exactly.......
> *


Don't know where to start, my case if full. :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i seen them all but honestly, how many of those u willin to really show now....   :0 :0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

SWEET :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jan 21 2007, 08:15 PM~7051162
> *Well, here it is...I'm done.  Oldskool 63... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Dec 30 2006, 10:23 PM~6868258
> *Didn't think I could finish it this year but had to do one more for 06.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

AuRyTe Will..... I see the Timeless line up, just missing "Blue Magic". I use to have 3 shelves w/built models in my room, but once I had my first son, I took it down to make room for his crib, and all those builts got pretty much trashed! I got a few more builds thats not in there that needs to be


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

NICE!!!!!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 29 2007, 09:13 PM~9111482
> *i seen them all but honestly,  how many of those u willin to really show now....      :0  :0
> *


At least I finish my shit... :0 Besides, I built it for myself and gives me an idea where I stand and the work I did before and what I can do to better my self.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fukker..... don't worry..... i got a shitload of kits and parts stocked up and i couple of secret projects to bring out in the year 08.... i'm chillin right now.... haven't really worked on anythin for 2 weeks.... :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Man that rag is clean as hell killer builds guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

Great looking builds.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NICE RIDES!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Dec 11 2006, 09:54 AM~6741667
> *I was bored this weekend so I did a quick build of 64 one of my car club members own....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

mcba doing big thangs. :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=230908&st=0

:0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

here's another one of mine.....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

NICE RIDES ALL, LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey guys
very nice builds !!!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

thanks man.....


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Awesome builds! :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

ANY OF YOU LIVE NEAR EWA BEACH?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i live the closest.... wassup?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 2 2007, 12:44 AM~9137065
> *i live the closest.... wassup?
> *


MY SON VISITS THERE 3-4 TIMES A YEAR WITH HIS GIRL FRIEND, HER AUNT AND UNCLE WORK FOR A PRISON NEAR THERE. THEY ENJOY DRIVING AND TAKING PICTURES AT THE BEACHES.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

when u gonna come down??? u get affected by that quake?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 2 2007, 01:02 AM~9137079
> *when u gonna come down??? u get affected by that quake?
> *


NO, I DID NOT FEEL IT AND I WAS HAVING DINNER AT WORK ON THE LOWER FLOOR. I DID CALL 408MODELS CAUSE IT HIT RIGHT IN HIS FRONT YARD. MAN HE WAS SCARED. DON'T BLAME HIM. '89 QUAKE WAS KRAZY.

MIGHT TAKE A TRIP DOWN WHEN BUSINESS DIES DOWN AT WORK. RIGHT NOW IT KRAZY BUSY.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Heres a Civic I just finished for my sis, and a Escalade I did awhile back....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sweet homie!!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 30 2007, 02:28 AM~9112128
> *here's another one of mine.....
> 
> 
> ...


love this car man used to have one almost like it
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: and been ding this :banghead: since


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Wassup Gilbert, and Will. Been busy as **** haven't had time to really do any building. Just pulled the trans out of my real project car and about to rip the engine out as well, but that hasn't stop me from shopping. Heres 2 more model projects I picked out this past week..... one day I'll get around to getting it done!!! AuRyTe, Gonz


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Nice Score... :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Dec 2 2007, 07:17 PM~9359474
> *Wassup Gilbert, and Will. Been busy as **** haven't had time to really do any building. Just pulled the trans out of my real project car and about to rip the engine out as well, but that hasn't stop me from shopping. Heres 2 more model projects I picked out this past week..... one day I'll get around to getting it done!!! AuRyTe, Gonz
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 bastard!!!!


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Good lookin rides homies!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: very sweet rides!!


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Here's some of my projects for 08.... got alot on my table, and got alot more stored away. Anyways here's some pics..... AuRyTe!!! Puttin the 808 on the map.....

1970 Impala got in a trade from the homie Will. Shaved handles, sunroof. Going w/a candy apple red! Helping my son build this car for a model contest in March.









Scion X-Box painted panther pink, already cut a sunroof. Hopefully can lay the body down like this......









79 Monte got off Ebay. Came w/the chopper and all.









Got around to painting my 57 rag. Change my mind on the color.....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

whered u get the scion :0


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 08:43 PM~9634870
> *whered u get the scion :0
> *


Ebay does wonders homie......


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Jan 7 2008, 11:01 PM~9635166
> *Ebay does wonders homie......
> *


aint that the truth


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice build Homies


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

[79 Monte got off Ebay. Came w/the chopper and all.









wanna sell the wagon in the background! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Jan 7 2008, 05:41 PM~9634846
> *Here's some of my projects for 08.... got alot on my table, and got alot more stored away. Anyways here's some pics..... AuRyTe!!! Puttin the 808 on the map.....
> 
> 79 Monte got off Ebay. Came w/the chopper and all.
> ...


what happen to the caddy bro? please tell me its not the one u just got....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 7 2008, 06:34 PM~9635664
> *[79 Monte got off Ebay. Came w/the chopper and all.
> 
> 
> ...


http://stores.ebay.com/id=6186810&ssPageName=STRK:MEFS:MESST

this guy always has the wagon  if he don't got it list right now, check back every so often....


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Once again homie, ebay does wonders. Yup the wagon came from that guy! Needs some cleaing, but it's worth it.

G, yup the purple I used came out like shit, so I dipped it. Going w a silver base/Tamiya clear orange! Saving it for later on when I get my tape to make patterns :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Jan 7 2008, 07:21 PM~9636279
> *Once again homie, ebay does wonders. Yup the wagon came from that guy! Needs some cleaing, but it's worth it.
> 
> G, yup the purple I used came out like shit, so I dipped it. Going w a silver base/Tamiya clear orange! Saving it for later on when I get my tape to make patterns :thumbsup:
> *


just drop it off over here...


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Now now, you got enough projects going on, I dont think you would have time for this one :rofl:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Jan 7 2008, 07:25 PM~9636315
> *Now now, you got enough projects going on, I dont think you would have time for this one :rofl:
> *


  i got room tho


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Jan 7 2008, 07:41 PM~9634846
> *Here's some of my projects for 08.... got alot on my table, and got alot more stored away. Anyways here's some pics..... AuRyTe!!! Puttin the 808 on the map.....
> 
> 1970 Impala got in a trade from the homie Will. Shaved handles, sunroof. Going w/a candy apple red! Helping my son build this car for a model contest in March.
> ...



:thumbsup: 

Looks like you got a lot of projects going on bro...you'll prob have a load of entries again for the March Show. :0


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

I'll add this one in here! First car for me to touch for 08, not a model but a diecast Audi A4, dropped it on some 19" Mayas'.......


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: rollinoldskoo, mista_gonzo, TIME MACHINE, Linc

roll call??? :dunno:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 10:30 PM~9636347
> * i got room tho
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

that wagon is only $12 there!!! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 7 2008, 07:33 PM~9636392
> *
> that wagon is only $12 there!!! :0
> *


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jan 7 2008, 10:30 PM~9636356
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Looks like you got a lot of projects going on bro...you'll prob have a load of entries again for the March Show.  :0
> *


Well the 70 will be my sons. I only got a 70 Monte (curbside), and maybe the green truck in the back ground. Might enter the 53 Belair again, entered it in the wrong class last show! Hopefully the 63 can get done. Got to many small projects in the way. My goal is try to enter one car per class (detail/curbside/truck/junior) want to try and get first in the detail division. Going to p/u some Herb Deeks for this ride :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 

time for me to sign off and get busy.....


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Yup about to bounce to the gym.... give you guys a ring later.... AuRyTe, Gonz


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Got the 1st color down on the 70, will be adding some other colors once I have time and the paint gets to dry.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin good homie..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: patterned top???


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Jan 11 2008, 12:02 AM~9665584
> *Got the 1st color down on the 70, will be adding some other colors once I have time and the paint gets to dry.....
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin Good Gonzo...Looks Clean! :thumbsup: 

BTW check the CHD site cuz I posted a cruise for this Satuday. Hopefully you can make it.


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

That's nice :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 11 2008, 01:54 AM~9665702
> *lookin good homie.....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: patterned top???
> *


Going to try a lil something something. Hopefully it comes out the way I envision it. Might have to enter this one under my name :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Sorry for the blurry pics..... think I need to make me a mini photo studio... :biggrin: 

Diggin through my parts box and came across "Unforgotten 59" I built maybe 7-8 years ago!. Will be respraying it another color......(unsure yet!)










Got the base coat on the 70, hopefully can spray the kandy sometime this week.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

pull the tape!!!! i wanna see :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Candy red lies under the tape. HOPEFULLY it comes out as planned. Next pics will be of the car painted including the roof.... "Nothing but Trouble"


----------



## spumonte (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Jan 7 2008, 05:41 PM~9634846
> *Here's some of my projects for 08.... got alot on my table, and got alot more stored away. Anyways here's some pics..... AuRyTe!!! Puttin the 808 on the map.....
> 
> 1970 Impala got in a trade from the homie Will. Shaved handles, sunroof. Going w/a candy apple red! Helping my son build this car for a model contest in March.
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spumonte+Jan 14 2008, 05:59 PM~9696377-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

The XB2 I seen homie. Just gotta look. I was going to p/u one as well, but I decided I got enough projects going on at the moment. Not sure if I want to sell this one yet.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Jan 14 2008, 06:16 PM~9696551
> *The XB2 I seen homie. Just gotta look. I was going to p/u one as well, but I decided I got enough projects going on at the moment. Not sure if I want to sell this one yet.
> *


sell it and get another one....


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Heres my Caprice "Mango Fever" I just finished. Started it back in 07! Nothing special, just a curb side..... First one for 08



















Heres what the mailman gave me today......

72 thunderbird


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

damn!! that caprice is lookin saweet!!! nice color combo!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Jan 25 2008, 07:16 PM~9786218
> *Heres my Caprice "Mango Fever" I just finished. Started it back in 07! Nothing special, just a curb side..... First one for 08
> 
> 
> ...


that caprice is lookin sick homie.....  and the t-bird..... :0 :0 :0


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice caprice gonzo, nice color combo :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

Mango fever....is wicked bro


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

HAWAII BE PUTTING IT DOWN. ALL THEM RIDES ARE SWEET. I LIKE THAT COLOR COMBO MISTA_GONZO. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GUY'S.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo quick question how do u make realistic lookin suspension


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 27 2008, 05:45 AM~9794666
> *HAWAII BE PUTTING IT DOWN. ALL THEM RIDES ARE SWEET.  I LIKE THAT COLOR COMBO MISTA_GONZO.  KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GUY'S.
> *


gotta represent


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Jan 26 2008, 01:16 AM~9786218
> *Heres my Caprice "Mango Fever" I just finished. Started it back in 07! Nothing special, just a curb side..... First one for 08
> 
> 
> ...


Love that Mango Fever...Nice Job Homie...


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 27 2008, 08:45 AM~9794666
> *HAWAII BE PUTTING IT DOWN. ALL THEM RIDES ARE SWEET.  I LIKE THAT COLOR COMBO MISTA_GONZO.  KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GUY'S.
> *


Thanks everyone for the positive feedback, especially coming from you Boss man!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

yo gonzo... this what u lookin for?


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by menotyou_@Jan 26 2008, 01:46 PM~9789238
> *Mango fever....is wicked bro
> *


x2


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 29 2008, 09:34 PM~9818231
> *yo gonzo... this what u lookin for?
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: Yes Sir!!!! Thats the one from the Cadillac EXT??


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 29 2008, 10:34 PM~9818231
> *yo gonzo... this what u lookin for?
> 
> 
> ...


where are the rims from? what about both sets of tires??


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jan 29 2008, 09:41 PM~9818323
> *x2
> *


  Thanks homie.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

the rims are from the AMT caddy EXT kit.... the tires are pegasus low-profile... i dunno if they still make them.... these were the tires they had just before the 520 style.... i just put them whitewall in or out for the pics


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Waiting for my pathfinder to get here, then might start to chop that bad boy up. Pulled out "Paradise Delite II" started to shave the frame/A arms. Might do a body lift (not sure yet).... The Monte going in the show in March?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

dunno if it be done..... Wil talk to u bout the "Big Boy Toys" show?


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 29 2008, 09:59 PM~9818541
> *dunno if it be done..... Wil talk to u bout the "Big Boy Toys" show?
> *


  I'm going to finish the 61 Vert (Chris from Elyte).... and Wil going to display the 62 vert.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

I know I post most of my shit in here, dont want to make my "offical" build thread..... n.e.ways, took out the 63 again and started to get to work on the important stuff. Molded the A-arms, shave the front top half of the frame, and started to do the sides of the firewall. Also cut the trunk flood plan open (need to get some pumps from Dough in the future). Did the drivers side door jam as well! Next on the list, finish off the drivers side firewall, cut my sun roof, and drill the holes for the cylinders. Thoughts/comments are welcome. Gonz


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i see u got that ZR-1 motor too :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

that mango 76 is bad ass bro. like those cadi rims too


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## 808LB (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice builds. Just wanna say HOWZIT from kauai. Just getting my shit on, into building models again.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 808LB_@Feb 5 2008, 04:40 AM~9868130
> *Nice builds. Just wanna say HOWZIT from kauai. Just getting my shit on, into building models again.
> *


Wassup homie. Nice to know/see another builer from the 808. Got any builds bro? Post them up :thumbsup: Gonz


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Feb 6 2008, 04:52 PM~9881277
> *Wassup homie. Nice to know/see another builer from the 808. Got any builds bro? Post them up :thumbsup: Gonz
> *


 :werd: 

yo gonzo u workin tonight?


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 6 2008, 07:56 PM~9881311
> *:werd:
> 
> yo gonzo u workin tonight?
> *


Negative homie, wassup? You on tonite?


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Well got bored, pulled out the Monte and gave it some color. Love the way the paint sprays, but I dunno IMO the clear sucks. Might go back to the 1261 in the next few days.... Gonz


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:0 :0 Looks nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

weather don't look like that anymore huh  sweet monte


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

rainy now...










at least we aren't freezing like Travis.....


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

I know, I had to take advantage of the weather situation, plus I was itchy to try the Testors paint (lol)....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Feb 7 2008, 05:51 PM~9891055
> *I know, I had to take advantage of the weather situation, plus I was itchy to try the Testors paint (lol)....
> *


i took full advantage yesterday.... :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Heres some inside shots. This one will be a street sweeper, one you can roll everyday, and take to a carshow on the weekends!! I think I like the front down, ass up! I'll give you a call G, got a question to ask bout using gel pens. Might try some pinstriping :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 7 2008, 08:46 PM~9890995
> *
> rainy now...
> at least we aren't freezing like Travis.....
> *




cheap shottin mofo. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 7 2008, 11:20 PM~9893282
> *cheap shottin mofo.    :biggrin:
> *


knew you'd read it.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

im likin the color on the monte GONZ , it goes good with the gold wires gonna look bad ass bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 808LB (Feb 5, 2008)

I was gonna say. SHITTY wheather.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 8 2008, 02:23 AM~9893292
> *knew you'd read it....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



bad enough I gotta look at that calender everyday


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looks good bro


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 8 2008, 09:13 AM~9894440
> *looks good bro
> *


x 2


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

''nice monti ...so thats what hawaii looks like huh''


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good nice color keep pics comming.


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Feb 7 2008, 02:33 PM~9887264
> *Well got bored, pulled out the Monte and gave it some color. Love the way the paint sprays, but I dunno IMO the clear sucks. Might go back to the 1261 in the next few days.... Gonz
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice color on that monte.........


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 808LB_@Feb 7 2008, 11:40 PM~9893332
> *I was gonna say. SHITTY wheather.
> *


fuck.... yea..... i hear u got it REAL bad there on your island.... your area got flooded?


----------



## 808LB (Feb 5, 2008)

Eh, couple of pages ago you guys mentioned something about one show in march. what one is that?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

there is the "Big Boy Toys" show at Blaisdell at the end of march.... same weekend got a contest entry date for the spring Hobby Company show at Pearlridge Mall.....


----------



## 808LB (Feb 5, 2008)

Aww damn. I think i'll show up. Got anymore info? if, not i see if Gregg has anything.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 808LB_@Feb 14 2008, 02:21 PM~9944138
> *Aww damn. I think i'll show up. Got anymore info? if, not i see if Gregg has anything.
> *


 :0 u the guy that had the Red 66 Chevelle wagon???


----------



## 808LB (Feb 5, 2008)

No, that was my friend RYAN. Yeah that wagon was sweet. I was gonna go up there with him to the hobby co. show. But I had other stuff that same weekend.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 808LB_@Feb 14 2008, 06:47 PM~9946547
> *No, that was my friend RYAN. Yeah that wagon was sweet. I was gonna go up there with him to the hobby co. show. But I had other stuff that same weekend.
> *


found my pics of it..... yes it was sweet....


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

god dam homie i like it alot


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Yeah, I remember when he brought it to my house. I was like. Who man that shit is sick.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Yeah that Wagon was nice. I knew it was gonna place.....


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

99% done, still need to do the fender trim but n.e.ways heres my Monte dubbed "Tangerine Dream" #2 for the year! AuRyTe, Gonz


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hella clean bro, clean ass build i like that shit :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Hell yea that Monte is sweet!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 808LB+Feb 14 2008, 06:47 PM~9946547-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 people or just 2 accounts? :scrutinize:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Same shit same smell


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

same person i jus think he likes lb808 better lol


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 23 2008, 12:58 AM~10010295
> *same person i jus think he likes lb808 better lol
> *


Yeah, thats it. the other made me feel "FAT"


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Heres my progress on my " Island Delite" which I'm making for a contest end of this month. Got alot more to due on the frame, and still finishing off the body before paint!!! And yes, the frame is faded in the middle..... Gonz


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice color combo bro :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 14 2008, 01:07 AM~10164707
> *nice color combo bro  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

VERY NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

love the color combo!!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

comin out badass homie, lookin damn good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Real Sick....Love that Wagon....


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

A lil update, fresh out of the paint shop.....










Trunk set -up not really complete yet










Another project trying to finish for this months contest " Sweet As Kandy"


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

lookin sick bro


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 21 2008, 03:28 PM~10223837
> *lookin sick bro
> *


x2
both look awesome !!!!
cant wait to see the impala finished .
looks like testors lacquer paint ??


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Both rides look awesome.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 21 2008, 01:59 PM~10224014
> *x2
> both look awesome !!!!
> cant wait to see the impala finished .
> ...


 :yes: Testors paint. I cant wait to wrap this one up. I think I've put to much time into this car already :loco:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

coming out sick bro.... 

got some shit goin down in my house right now... hopefully between that and work i have some time to finish up a few for the end of the month....


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 22 2008, 12:54 AM~10227640
> *coming out sick bro....
> 
> got some shit goin down in my house right now... hopefully between that and work i have some time to finish up a few for the end of the month....
> *


G/L with the situation. Shit I dont even know if I will be able to finish this car. Wife and kids have been home the whole week which sucks cause I cant really focused because of all the distractions..... Well see. Got alot more to go :uh:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

rides looking clean..... like the candy on the monte


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin clean GONZ nice work bro  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Wow, very nice Homie...both cars are the Bomb...nice paint work...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

updates homies????


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 DDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!
THAT IS SOME WICKED CARS BRADA!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn, those rides are gonna be badass!

Keep it up!


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

After about a month on not having my comp, fianlly got it back from the shop. Got a new project on the table (I'll post pics tomorrow, just got through bbq).... I call this one, "Hard Life".... Any ideas of what I'm building????? (hint it's in the name....) EaZy, Gonz


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Apr 23 2008, 09:15 PM~10491022
> *After about a month on not having my comp, fianlly got it back from the shop. Got a new project on the table (I'll post pics tomorrow, just got through bbq).... I call this one, "Hard Life".... Any ideas of what I'm building????? (hint it's in the name....) EaZy, Gonz
> *


stop downloading them pornos and just hit keeaumoku


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Heres some outside shots of my Monte (which is still @ the Hobby Shop Model Show). The Monte took 3rd in it's class. As for my 63 Radical (I dont have pics @ the moment) didn't place due to my flip front not closing cause I had scratch built the sides of the fire wall. I believe I was the only one that entered a "cut up" car... On a positive note, Congrads to Wilson aka Timemachine for taking 1st in the truck class...



















Heres my new project which I've been working on for the past month since my comp was down..... "Hard Life" Started life as a Pathfinder, and spent alot of hours cutting/shaving, and still got alot more to go (lol) Enjoy from the 808 state!!!! Gonz


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice... 1/25 nissan hardbody... uffin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Sup Gonz...can't wait to see the Hard Body. The guys who organized the show said there will be a Lowrider Class in the October Show... :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Apr 24 2008, 06:10 PM~10498008
> *Sup Gonz...can't wait to see the Hard Body.  The guys who organized the show said there will be a Lowrider Class in the October Show... :0
> *


:0 you're alive!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:biggrin: still on for sunday?


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 24 2008, 08:13 PM~10498036
> *:0 you're alive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin: still on for sunday?
> *


LOL...I'm here bro...


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

BTW...Fel started a new forum for the Hawaii Model Builders....

http://hawaiiscalemodels.com


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

post your truck fukker :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Heres my 63 "Island Delite" finished....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

yo gonzo gimme a call... lets all meet up this weekend sometime....


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Sup G, sorry bro I'm gonna be busy these next few weekends.... I never got a IM w/the paypal infor :dunno: If anything, I'll give you a call tomorrow when I get up!! Gonz


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

whore ^^^


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

stopped by the homie TIME MACHINE's house today after work.... got some fresh pics of a truck he just painted....


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 16 2008, 11:49 PM~11109519
> *stopped by the homie TIME MACHINE's house today after work.... got some fresh pics of a truck he just painted....
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fuck.... i went to bed an hours ago.... couldn't sleep.... got too much shit on my mind so now i'm foiling the 92 caprice...


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 17 2008, 01:20 AM~11109642
> *fuck.... i went to bed an hours ago.... couldn't sleep.... got too much shit on my mind so now i'm foiling the 92 caprice...
> *


This weather is too hot... :angry: I'm out...Good Night!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i got my AC at 66 degrees.... :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that pathfinder is gonna b badass i like what u got so far


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

that truck is sooo freaking nice! i want to go back to hawaii for sure sometime!


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

Looking good braddahs


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Jul 17 2008, 11:01 AM~11111340
> *Looking good braddahs
> *


X2


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice work


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 17 2008, 03:20 AM~11109642
> *fuck.... i went to bed an hours ago.... couldn't sleep.... got too much shit on my mind so now i'm foiling the 92 caprice...
> *


  I HEAR YOU ON THAT ONE BRO


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

A little photo shoot at my shop... 
for rollinoldskoo :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: thanks homie for the pics


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Been out of the game for a bit do to my new career, and wrenching my real car. Anyways felt good to finally put in some work. Hopefully I can finish one major project in a few weeks for a contest down here!! Gonz

First off, finally finished the 63 (which was suppose to be for the MCBA 63 build off)




























This started me to get back into the groove (built this for my 5 y/o son)




























The next project on the table.... 48 Fleet "Mocha Chill"


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

rides look sick! you guys should try using DAYLIGHT Bulbs for your pictures! they sell them everywhere they sell light bulbs For about $5 bucks. Instead of that dim ugly yellow light! just a tip.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thats what the outside pics are for


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Looking Good Gonzo! Hope to see you at the contest next week...


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

The next project on the table.... 48 Fleet "Mocha Chill"









[/quote]
love the color on that 48


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Sep 25 2008, 10:37 PM~11703993
> *Been out of the game for a bit do to my new career, and wrenching my real car. Anyways felt good to finally put in some work. Hopefully I can finish one major project in a few weeks for a contest down here!! Gonz
> 
> First off, finally finished the 63 (which was suppose to be for the MCBA 63 build off)
> ...


hit me up homie....


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Heres a 59 I did a last month. Got some other builds as well, will try and post pics later... Enjoy!

59 Impala "St. Rider"




























My Blue Blazer aka- "Blz'n Low"










A late birthday gift from a homie of mine.....










Came through and hooked my ass up....


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

That Blue Impala is Great Homie


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOKKING GOOD ON THE BUILDS...AND THATS A SWEET HOOK UP FOR A BDAY!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

2 sweet rides homie  Nice score on the kits too :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 21 2008, 08:46 AM~12221454
> *LOKKING GOOD ON THE BUILDS...AND THATS A SWEET HOOK UP FOR A BDAY!
> *


x-2 

My birthday is next week thursday  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Bringing this topic back from the dead. Been really busy lately, BUT now that I got a new home for my models + my 5 y/o bugging me to build him a lowrider, I dug into my stash & had him pick a car/paint... So heres what he chose to help me build a 64 Impala "Elijah's 64" He put/painted the engine, undercarriage, & interior together.




























Next project for him a Dodge Intrepid on some wires... Anyone ever built one of theses?










Heres a quick pic of my display case I've been waiting for, forever!!!









More builds coming soon.... Gonz


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@May 22 2009, 02:29 AM~13966694
> *Bringing this topic back from the dead. Been really busy lately, BUT now that I got a new home for my models + my 5 y/o bugging me to build him a lowrider, I dug into my stash & had him pick a car/paint... So heres what he chose to help me build a 64 Impala "Elijah's 64" He put/painted the engine, undercarriage, & interior together.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BUILDS


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@May 22 2009, 06:13 AM~13966750
> *NICE BUILDS
> *


X2...... :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

[
Next project for him a Dodge Intrepid on some wires... Anyone ever built one of theses?










Yep


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@May 22 2009, 01:29 AM~13966694
> *Bringing this topic back from the dead. Been really busy lately, BUT now that I got a new home for my models + my 5 y/o bugging me to build him a lowrider, I dug into my stash & had him pick a car/paint... So heres what he chose to help me build a 64 Impala "Elijah's 64" He put/painted the engine, undercarriage, & interior together.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn...Gonzo... That 64 is sick... I gotta get my act together and start building again. Tell the little homie nice werk! Nice Case... too


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@May 22 2009, 10:48 AM~13969682
> *Damn...Gonzo...  That 64 is sick... I gotta get my act together and start building again.  Tell the little homie nice werk!  Nice Case... too
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@May 22 2009, 12:42 PM~13971575
> *:wave:
> *


Howzit Mang... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@May 22 2009, 10:42 AM~13971575
> *:wave:
> *


get yo ass to building :twak: :twak:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

FUCKER. FALSE KRACK comming up.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

keep up the good work guy's.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@May 22 2009, 07:09 PM~13975317
> *FUCKER.  FALSE KRACK comming up.
> *


i'll be waitin for it like the L'il Coffin kit :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice EvilC... I shot the car today a Pagan Gold! Will post pics later on the week once the paint dries...

Wilson, Thanks bro now I finally got enough room to place my builds in. The display case needs a lil TLC, but cant go wrong for FREE. Has a light on top too :thumbsup: 

Got alot of projects to complete, so hopefully can start knockin out once again.... Gonz


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 7 2011, 07:06 PM~19536448
> *:wow:
> *


we were sleeping..... 

























but we woke the fuck up.... wachta... we got an NNL in March to build for


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Been busy with the Family, but the 808 be showing shortly.....


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

I've been a LAZY ass. I finally cleaned the top of my bench. And decided it's time to BUILD a bigger and BETTER , WORKBENCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Jan 7 2011, 08:00 PM~19536943
> *I've been a LAZY ass. I finally cleaned the top of my bench. And decided it's time to BUILD a bigger and BETTER , WORKBENCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yea yea.... lets see some pics FAWKA


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2011, 07:26 PM~19536647
> *we were sleeping.....
> but we woke the fuck up.... wachta... we got an NNL in March to build for
> *


Is NNL a show here? If so, got more info? I like check um out


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

pm sent....


----------



## jusrush808 (Jul 27, 2006)

nice builds 808 crew man i starting to get the itch!!!


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jusrush808_@Jan 11 2011, 03:53 AM~19564112
> *nice builds 808 crew man i starting to get the itch!!!
> *


Scratch that itch homie... and get building


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

time for MCBA Hawaii to grow maybe.... :wow: 

gonzo... call my phone... not text.... i gotta pay my bill :biggrin:


----------



## jusrush808 (Jul 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Jan 11 2011, 08:27 PM~19570866
> *Scratch that itch homie... and get building
> *


got some builds frm years back man i thought i was only 808 boy on this forums haveing a hard time posting the pics they come out to big and they dont accept the pic any ideas mahalo


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jusrush808_@Jan 11 2011, 08:45 PM~19572506
> *got some builds frm years back man i thought i was only 808 boy on this forums haveing a hard time posting the pics they come out to big and they dont accept the pic any ideas mahalo
> *


get a photobucket account... its free and you can post pics easy from it... i'm out in pearl city... where you at bro?


----------



## jusrush808 (Jul 27, 2006)

im out in kailua bro thanks ima going to sign up tonight


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

Howzit guys my name is Scott, I used to build back in high school and a little while after, I started to get back into it after seeing some of the amazing talent here on LIL. I talked to Gilbert about the NNL and he said I could post up here. Heres one I just finished, nothing spectacular, still got a little more detail I want to add to it


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ghettobuilt_@Feb 8 2011, 01:08 AM~19815987
> *Howzit guys my name is Scott, I used to build back in high school and a little while after, I started to get back into it after seeing some of the amazing talent here on LIL. I talked to Gilbert about the NNL and he said I could post up here. Heres one I just finished, nothing spectacular, still got a little more detail I want to add to it
> 
> 
> ...


 hell yea.. thats tight bro...
Mohalow rider...


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ghettobuilt_@Feb 8 2011, 01:08 AM~19815987
> *Howzit guys my name is Scott, I used to build back in high school and a little while after, I started to get back into it after seeing some of the amazing talent here on LIL. I talked to Gilbert about the NNL and he said I could post up here. Heres one I just finished, nothing spectacular, still got a little more detail I want to add to it
> 
> 
> ...


Looking GOOD bro. Look forward to meeting you in March. Heres a Regal Im currently working on (when I have time).... Gonz


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

the regal and ls monte r both lookin sick keep up the great work guys


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Looking Good Ghettobuilt and Gonzo... NNL Hawaii is around the corner...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lookin' good fellas!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Feb 8 2011, 06:35 PM~19820029-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2X :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 8 2011, 11:50 AM~19817528
> *the regal and ls monte r both lookin sick keep up the great work guys
> *


 :yes:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Havent really posted much of my builds lately, been busy with life and what not, but heres my lastest creations I've built.

My Caddy "Tropical Blues"


















My Pearl White Integra









My Scion XB









My Lexus GS400 I painted the day prior to Hawaii's NNL









My Pink Regal









808 MCBA.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NICE ! Plus its cool to see you back around postin !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 1 2011, 07:12 PM~20239094
> *NICE  !  Plus  its  cool to  see you back  around  postin !
> *


x2! clean line up right there!


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 1 2011, 07:12 PM~20239094
> *NICE  !   Plus  its  cool to  see you back  around  postin !
> *


Trust me bro I've been poppin on here on a regular, just been to lazy to post my builds. I also got pics of builds I built from last years NNL. 

Building runs deep in my veins


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

> Havent really posted much of my builds lately, been busy with life and what not, but heres my lastest creations I've built.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Apr 1 2011, 04:08 PM~20239075
> *Havent really posted much of my builds lately, been busy with life and what not, but heres my lastest creations I've built.
> 
> My Caddy "Tropical Blues"
> ...


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Apr 1 2011, 04:08 PM~20239075
> *Havent really posted much of my builds lately, been busy with life and what not, but heres my lastest creations I've built.
> 
> My Caddy "Tropical Blues"
> ...


Awesome builds! I'm bummed I wasn't able to check out the NNL


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

should be around the same time next year hopefully!!


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

I finished a couple of builds I started a few years ago and put away
















This one I recently started & finished
















This one is done, need to upload finished pics








Viper motor


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

some clean builds in here guys keep up the good work


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

X100


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

X 200 sweet rides brothers


----------

